# Daiwa certate Qs



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Since my spin gear is now gathering barnacles I need to venture out for a new reel - Im thinking certate 2500 and will be fusing a 200lb test wire from the reel to steel pins inserted into my forearm for the purposes of any offshore fishing...possibly with a backup connection to a prince albert to help reinforce via pain-reflex stimulae the benefits of leashing :twisted: ive done the "right thing" and supported a lot of local stores blah bah so wheres the cheapest (reliable) place to buy online and save a few bucks (mo tackle prices are $529 for 2500 and $715 2500R)

Also in laymans terms whats the actual differnce between the 2500 and 2500R, ive seen blue ones and also all silver "hyper custom" from colour is there any difference in what I really care about: it lasting a bloody long time without any grinding or wobbling or 
finally is that a 3000 or 2000 reel body with 2500 spool or a different size altogether in the range??!

Also might as well open the thread up to "dont get that get this its only a few dollars more" type replies :lol:


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

the 2500R is essentially a 3000 body with a 2000 spool, much like the 3500R is a 4000 body with a 3000 size spool.

you also get a machined handle and power knob instead of the regular folding handle.

you get a "stronger" reel by virtue of the fact that it is a bigger body - but you sacrifice line capacity and add increased weight.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Gatesy, cheers for this you have more info than daiwa website :lol: retrieve speed might affect my decision a teeny bit cos i'll most likely be chucking metals a fair bit wit hit...2500R and 3000 are both 4.8 gear speed I see, but by dropping spool size you lose a fair bit of line retrieve per crank (71 vs 81cms)...so my question is: is the certate 3000 the SAME reel body and components as the 2500R? if so you can buy it for less and it would give me a better retrieve.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I've heard good things about these guys.

http://www.japantackle.com/Daiwa_reels/ ... _reels.htm

Not sure about shipping, but the Certate 2500 is $359 USD and the 2500R is $429 USD. With the dollar as it is at the moment, this should save you a coupla hundred $$$. Or, earlier this year you could've gone the Exist 50th edition :shock: 

Rowan.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I have the poor mans Certate, the 2000, I picked up for about $300 delivered on Ebay. Very nice reel......oozes class (pity I dont  ). I also have a Stadic that cost half the price and came with a spare spool (the certate only has one spool and to buy an extra will cost $$$$) its not quite as smooth or well balanced but I can cast just as far and its drag is equal in smoothness. 
For the cost of them I cant see there worth, not when you can buy a Stadic or a Sol for less than half the price.

Unless of coarse you can get one for a bargain price......then go for it, but I wouldn't spend $500 on one.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Picked up my 3500 on Ebay for $350 and love it. I dont have another threadline of that class so really cant comment on what Paul has said but agree with buying it on ebay. Retail in this country is way over the top. The lack of a second spool also limits its use a bit. I have 25lb braid on at the moment and would like a lighter line spool. The best fish on it so far was a longtail just short of a metre a month or so back. It never missed a beat and the sound the drag makes is sweet sweet music. As Gatesy says it has drag capabilities you'll never use from a yak. I reckon I had about 4kg on the tuna and have it on a Daiwa Saltwater 12 - 20lb. I strap every rod and reel, especially this one. Buy one if you get it for the right price.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

i just got the 3500 HD Custom, and its beautiful. awesome drag (8kg :shock: ) and excellent build quality.

BTW Gatesy does indeed have more info than Daiwa Australia (i rang them and the dude didnt know sh1t).. :lol:

i find its worth it, but i like nice things :lol: plus its good for dogtooth tuna to 40kg.. plenty for what i need it for, thus far.. :twisted:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

hey guys,
off the subject a wee bit but talking about high levels of drag,
just bought myself a diawa zillion, lovely bit of gear and ive noticed you can use up to 6kg of drag on it :lol: 
omg im thinking that would be enough to tow the yak around a little


----------

